# Help with 2 week old baby.....



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

The poor little guy sounds like he's got some sort of respiratory thing going on. It sounds like his nose is stopped up. Not all the time, just once in a while. He's got a nest mate that appears to be just fine. Both are the same size, growing like they are supposed to, poops look good. He doesn't "act" sick or sleepy or anything out of the ordinary. 
What can I do for him? What can I give him, if anything? Should I pull him and finish raising him or treat the whole family? 
If it will help, I can try to get a video of him making the noise. Like I said, he doesn't do it all the time, so all I can do is try.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Video would be very helpful.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Charis said:


> Video would be very helpful.


 Somehow, I knew you'd say that.  
I'll go see what I can get. Be back.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Somehow, I knew you'd say that.
> I'll go see what I can get. Be back.


Good. I wouldn't want to disappoint you.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OK. Got a couple of videos. It will take a few minutes to download them and see if they show or rather if you can hear what I heard above the dumb "clicking" in my camera.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Ok. Here's three different videos.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jjMljROwwE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4oXtvogLRU


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hFFvaNh5KE


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I could hear it. When did this start?
Listen to the baby's back for crackeling sounds coming from the lungs.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Does he make any normal squeaking sounds at all?

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Charis said:


> I could hear it. When did this start?
> Listen to the baby's back for crackeling sounds coming from the lungs.


I noticed it about 2 days ago maybe? I'll go out and listen to his back.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pidgey said:


> Does he make any normal squeaking sounds at all?
> 
> Pidgey


Yes, he can squeak like normal. He doesn't make this honking sound all the time and he doesn't breath with his beak open all the time. It seems like it's mostly when he gets excited.......like when I reach to pick him up or touch him.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That last one is good, it almost sounds like a rasping sound.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, my first concern is what is it? Second is, can the sibling catch whatever it is? Third is, where did it come from? The parents seem fine and the sibling is fine. I've always treated my birds with respiratory meds as a preventative. If one ever had an actual problem, I never knew it. 
I know yall are gonna ask, so I have Aueromycin, Globals Respiratory Plus, Amoxicillin and can get Tetricycline if I need to.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

This may be crazy but I wonder if he was born with a heart defect.
Pidgey..Treesa...what do you think?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

How normal does he act otherwise? Does he go crazy when it's feeding time like they usually do or is he more sedate?

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> Yes, he can squeak like normal. He doesn't make this honking sound all the time and he doesn't breath with his beak open all the time. It seems like it's mostly when he gets excited.......like when I reach to pick him up or touch him.


So if he is stressed it becomes more noticeable, that is strange, but symptoms do get more pronounced when a bird is stressed with other diseases too.

Perhaps this is the beginning of a respiratory infection, not sure. But I'm sure you want to nip it in the but if it is. The Auromycin concentrate and Tylan work great together, do you have Tylan?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

What are the other noises? Storm?

The squeaking comes from the syrinx, which is way down in the chest. That's where they normally vocalize from and if that's affected then you're usually looking at a lower respiratory and very dangerous. You'd want to try and localize where approximately these sounds are coming from as they'll either be coming from the chest (kinda' doubt it) or from the head. Stethoscopes are nice. Have you looked down his throat yet to see if there's anything there? And, while you're at it, look up at the roof of the mouth down the choanal slit.

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Nope, don't have any Tylan, but I think I can get some, but not until Monday night. 
I just went and laid my ear on his back and all I hear is his little heart beating. No rasping sounds. I listed to his nest mates too and they both sound the same. When I picked up the nest mate, he started squeaking like a regular baby.
I'm not sure about when they are fed, however, they must have just fed them because both of thier crops are full.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The reason I have brought up the hear defect issue is because I had a chicken that made similar noises and had breathing issues like this pigeon. It was a young bird and it did have a heart defect. Very similar.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pidgey said:


> What are the other noises? Storm?
> 
> The squeaking comes from the syrinx, which is way down in the chest. That's where they normally vocalize from and if that's affected then you're usually looking at a lower respiratory and very dangerous. You'd want to try and localize where approximately these sounds are coming from as they'll either be coming from the chest (kinda' doubt it) or from the head. Stethoscopes are nice. Have you looked down his throat yet to see if there's anything there? And, while you're at it, look up at the roof of the mouth down the choanal slit.
> 
> Pidgey


Noises in the video? That's just the other birds. Did you hear me tell them to be quiet? They didn't listen.  
To me the sound is coming from his head/nose area. It's almost like he's got a head cold. 
I did take a flashlight and look down inside his mouth and throat. Didn't see anything unusual. I didn't check the choanal slit. What would I be looking for?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Charis said:


> The reason I have brought up the hear defect issue is because I had a chicken that made similar noises and had breathing issues like this pigeon. It was a young bird and it did have a heart defect. Very similar.


Did it live?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Renee, if it was my baby, I would try something natural first, because this is not pronounced enough to where you pretty much know what it is.

I would try a little HERBA air-with eucolyptis in it.It's an anti-parasite and bronchial clearing product for pigeons. Put a drop of that near their nest box, on the floor and a bit of humidity wouldn't hurt either. Is the air dry?

Also I would give mom and dad a drop of colloidal silver for infection as well as a tiny drop for the baby.

At least this might help, won't harm them, in case it isn't a bronchial/respiratory issue.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> What would I be looking for?


Anything out of the ordinary. If you're not sure what ordinary is, you study the inside of another bird's beak.

When a heart can't pump enough, fluid often builds up in the body in some places like with congestive heart failure. I think we've heard a few nestlings like this one before on this site from time to time. Is he warm enough?

Pidgey


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Did it live?


Yes, for a while. Her name was Sylvia and she was very sweet and special. She lived several years.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pidgey said:


> Anything out of the ordinary. If you're not sure what ordinary is, you study the inside of another bird's beak.
> 
> When a heart can't pump enough, fluid often builds up in the body in some places like with congestive heart failure. I think we've heard a few nestlings like this one before on this site from time to time. Is he warm enough?
> 
> Pidgey


yea, it's plenty warm out today and tonight. I'll have a look inside the mouth again.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Charis said:


> Yes, for a while. Her name was Sylvia and she was very sweet and special. She lived several years.


I'm sorry to hear about your little hen, what a great name.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> Renee, if it was my baby, I would try something natural first, because this is not pronounced enough to where you pretty much know what it is.
> 
> I would try a little HERBA air-with eucolyptis in it.It's an anti-parasite and bronchial clearing product for pigeons. Put a drop of that near their nest box, on the floor and a bit of humidity wouldn't hurt either. Is the air dry?
> 
> ...



I don't have any Herba air stuff and couldn't order it until Monday and wouldn't get it until probably Thursday. I do have some stuff that you drop in a birds nose when you are sending them to a race to open up their air passages. Not sure if I could use it on the baby or not though. I'll have to check on that and see. I'll find it and let you guys look at it and see what you think before I do anything. 
It's been cloudy rainy and the humidity is 100% ( I just checked) so no, the air isn't dry.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, crap.........just got a phone call.......gotta run out for a bit. I'll keep you guys posted on how things go. I don't have the feeling that this baby is in any danger of dying or anything, but I would like to figure out what's wrong and fix it if I can.
Thanks for the help. I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

While I was watching one of the videos again, it looked like I could hear the sound while the actual beak was open. You need to watch him for awhile and see if that's the case. Normally, air would come up the trachea, out through the glottis (the oval shaped slit you see behind the base of the tongue), up through the choanal slit in the roof of the upper beak, through the notrils and out. If the beak is open, then the air isn't going that way. It'd be like us breathing out through the mouth instead of through the nose. So, he might be a little croupy--you're going to have to figure that out. If he is, then steam would be good.

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for letting us know, well the humidity will certainly help if it's bronchial.

I gotta go too!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

My little guy seems to be about the same this morning. I watched Dad feed both babies and he was right there begging, squeaking and beating that one little wing for food and he got fed just like the other one. I'll just keep an eye on him.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for the update. I woke up at 2am wondering about him.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Charis said:


> Thanks for the update. I woke up at 2am wondering about him.


Poor Charis..........hope you went back to sleep.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for the update, Renee...I hope the problem will resolve itself, but I know you will keep a close eye out if it doesn't.


----------

